# Please help my sons 4h salmon faverolleis sick



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

My son is in 4 h he went in August to the county fair and he took the salmon favoerrolle in for exhibit and show well he placed fifth place in showmanship this was his first time ever he had not met his teacher or had none one tell him or teach him what to do I googled everything I could and taught him some my self. But any ways it is now November and and things have been going good with his specialty chickens intill now his cockerel was born in April and is 7 months now on November 17th he was acting different he couldn't walk couldn't hold his head up or neck up couldn't eat. I went straight to the feed store and got VetRx and Oxytetracycline antibiotic I have gave him the VetRx the first day and since then I have been gave him antibiotic every day for 14 days it says. Today is the 21st and he is eating and drinking through the hole day slowly on his own , he can now hold his head up and his neck up better then a couple of days ago but he is trying to walk but he wobbles while he try's to walk . He is my sons favorite cockerel . We are worried about him eye make sure he has access to food and scratch all day everyday and we give him mil worms and and treats also he weighs 4 pounds at seven months is this under weight also ? I have him in a medium pet carrier with a old soft pillow case and a heating pad and food and water I let him out to try and walk during the day I also play with his food to get him to eat we also give him attention and wash his but a lot to make sure he is clean. I just can't figure out why he is having troubles walking . I have a short video I just can't figure out how to load it on this forum from the app. I love this forum I always find everything I need to know her or an idea. He is doing alittle better just can't walk good and doesn't eat as I would like.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stop the Vet RX. Dang it, this stuff does nothing about anything. Drives me crazy when companies hype all this stuff and make owners think they are actually doing good for their birds. 

I am not going to say the oxy did or did not do something for him. There is a possibility that he got in to something and was poisoned. Hard to say since not much else was said about his condition.

Is this pic of him now or in the beginning. If this is now then he's in serious trouble. 

Take away the scratch, he does not need this. Its value for nutrition is next to nil. He needs good nutrition more than anything else. Mix his feed with some warm water, add a half tsp of sugar and offer that to him. Get him on some electrolytes, I prefer Pedialyte unflavored for babies since it has a more pleasing flavor than poultry type electrolytes.

And is the feed fresh? Compromised feed is one of the biggest killers of our birds.

You also need to do a physical assessment. Do you see any drainage any where? Does his crop feel soft? Or is it large and hard? What about his droppings? Do you see any? What about his food and water intake?


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

He has no drainage from no where his eyes are bright and clear, this photo was in the beginning and now he can hold his head and neck up the trouble is he can't walk well stumbles all over. His poop is bright green because of the oxy med is green when mixed with water so I think that is why his poop is that color. His crop is soft and I rub his neck and crop to make sure everything is being digested. I am a beginner at this and the feed store guy said the VetRx would help and sun but I will stop the VetRx if that is what I should do. I have tryed wet cat food he ate a little of that and I tryed scrambled eggs he doesn't want that I was wondering if I can try turtle pellets they are very high in protein at 35 percent it is hard to say about how much he is eating but I know he eats slowly and a little bit at a time all day long I love this guy when I look up the weight it says for a cockerel he should weigh about 7 pounds is that right thank you for your help I will post more pics today


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

He doesn't sound like he is having troubles breathing ether


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

I also tried oats he doesn't want that either


----------



## Sandycrkbtms (Jan 7, 2013)

I had a Ko Shamo rooster with the same symptoms , I was told by an old timer he had tape worm, and they were depleting
his B12, I got tape worm meds for dogs and gave him a quarter of a tablet and started giving him liquid B12 with an eye droper within 2 weeks he was almost his old self, I gave him a second worming and continued the B12 for another week, if you could see him today its like he has never sick, why dont you try the worming its worth a try.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More often then not people that work in feed stores know squat about caring for chickens. As you gain knowledge about what it takes to keep them healthy you'll be able to spot them a mile away. I've heard some wild stuff from feed store employees.

It is beginning to sound more and more like he ingested some sort of toxin. This is where the feed needs to be examined. It should be firm, no clumps and smell fresh. How old is the feed that you are using? 

The next possibility is where do you have the feed? Is it in a secure area to prevent spillage on the ground where it can molder?

Do not put him on any non poultry feed. He needs a balanced diet, one that has the required vitamins and minerals. You can pick up something from Manna Pro that is a poultry conditioner that is very high in the needed requirements. It comes in small bags and would be very easily moistened in water.

If he's being recalcitrant about eating from the bowel, using a shiny spoon will often encourage them to peck at it. 

And something that probably is not going on with him but Favs can have kidney issues. Make certain he is not on a layer feed.


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

Another thing is he is not allowed outside he was kept in a specialty coop with the other specialty chickens I will post pics of that soon too he was with a golden phoenix and 3 polish hens and a small frizzle that he took over when the frizzle was a baby and has been his daddy. They are allowed out side once a day for 30 min and I am with them and the reason why they go out for30 min is because I clean the coop every night . I just don't understand how this happened and the 4h leader can't figure it out either but I am a positive person and always try to look on the brighter side of things


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

He doesn't have worms in his poop did yours in his poop. looks normal but just more green from the meds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Without a fecal you can't know if there is any internal parasites there. If you do see them in the droppings then the over load is extremely dangerous to them and has done some permanent damage. 

Both birds mentioned sound more like a toxin problem than internal parasites. But the B12 isn't a bad idea, it stimulates appetite. 

But the feed, have you checked it? It should not be more than a couple of months old. Needs to be store in the proper container out of the weather.


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Coop*

This is a few pics of the specialty coop. He is my house right now though I don't want my other birds to get sick just incase I also went through the hole coop and put new bedding down and sprayed for any bugs and deep cleaned it .


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

I store the feed in barrel with a tight sealed lid and I give him fresh food daily and fresh water daily I am a stay at home mom and I am real picky about the coops being clean and the water bowls and feeders. The feed is a bran new bag fresh as can be I also checked it for any mold or other stuff and the feed looked good.


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Coop*

Outside pic of coop


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just had a conversation with someone else who had feed problems. Hers was stored properly but she still lost birds. In my never ending questioning we finally came to the conclusion that it was the feed. She then went on a quest for answers. Someone at her feed store slipped up and admitted they had a problem there with a leaky roof. We can do everything right but we are still at the mercy of the feed store and whether or not they have done the right thing. 

BTW, the green droppings is not from the drugs but is an indicator he has not been eating and probably hasn't been for a while. Become more aggressive with him about eating. Got to build him up or he will succumb from not eating. I will mix the feed according to how down the bird is. If they are not interested in any way then the feed gets mixed thin enough to put in a syringe but still thick enough that there is more feed than water and still come out of the syringe. If they are not down, down then I mix it thicker. If that doesn't tempt them I make small balls and force the beak open and place the ball in the mouth. Most of the time that's enough to finally get them to eat on their own.


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

These are my polish and golden phoenix that was in the coop also . I will get him to eat better today with a syringe. Thank you I just don't understand how it's just him and not the others either. They have no mites no bugs in coop any where I inspected them well with help from hubby.


----------



## bradleybetsy15 (Jul 9, 2013)

1: I will stop the VetRx 
2: I will give him electrolytes
3: I will try to feed him with a dropper 
4: I will try vitamin b12
5: I will try high protein. 
Is this to much at one time it scares me 
And I am scared about the wormer thing but if none of this works then I will try
And this is a pic of him right now I tried to load a video but my connection sucks I guess lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He is most definitely on the mend. If he is eating on his own don't force feed him. But do try mixing some water in with his feed to see if he'll pig out a bit more.

Don't do the worming. It is not a good thing to do when they are so depleted. You can skip everything else if he's eating on his own. If not, do the B12, it can't hurt him and his body will expel any that it doesn't need. 

If this was a toxin then his gate will continue to improve.


----------

